
Ask HN: Borrowing TOC from a similiar service? - lumberjack
Is this legal&#x2F;wise as a temporary solution?<p>I&#x27;ve read through it and amended it as required. It&#x27;s fairly generic in itself.
======
SmellTheGlove
Back when I was still practicing law, I was in-house with a large company. At
the time, we were a small GC office - under 10 attorneys - for a really large
organization. As a result, nearly all of us were generalists first with a
little bit of specialization on the side. Given my background, that meant I
did more or less anything tech-related. Anyhow, I now realize most of that
buildup is unnecessary, but backspace takes time -

I was reviewing a couple of our web TOS when I realized I had no idea what I
was doing. I figured hey, we're not first to market with this thing, lemme go
look at what Competitor X wrote. So I do that, and it bears striking
similarity to ours. Actually, it's identical except someone CTRL-H'ed the
company name. So just for shits, I went and looked at the other two big
companies in our market. Identical, other than the company names of course.
All of us.

To this day, I have no idea who wrote it first. And I guess since I'm
somewhere else doing fintech, I suppose I never will!

------
GFK_of_xmaspast
If you have to ask "is this legal?" you should find someone who is able to
answer questions like that, to wit, a lawyer.

------
tmaly
I just used [https://termsfeed.com/](https://termsfeed.com/) as suggested by
someone. The cost was like $40 and I saved myself any potential headache.

You just check off the boxes of what you need and fill in a few fields and you
get a nice somewhat customized TOC for your site.

------
singold
I've used Wordpress'/Automattic's that are CC licensed

Privacy Policy:
[https://automattic.com/privacy/](https://automattic.com/privacy/) TOS:
[https://en.wordpress.com/tos/](https://en.wordpress.com/tos/)

I had to modify them slightly for my use case but was pretty easy

------
cocktailpeanuts
Yeah people do it all the time, and I do it all the time. Check out
[https://github.com/Automattic/legalmattic](https://github.com/Automattic/legalmattic)
if you're concerned about copyrights. But really most people don't really care
until you become large enough. Just make sure you follow common sense

